# I think Charlie has stomach ache



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi everyone, sorry not been on here for ages, hope everyone is well.
I'm not sure what to do Charlie seems to be uncomfortable and keeps stretching out and turning round in circles. 
I think the problem is food related. I normally feed nutriment raw but last week he had ziwipeak all week. I use ziwipeak for treats and the odd day here and there if I've not got any nutriment defrosted. So he is used to having both and never really had a problem. 
Today he's had nutriment and he just seems to be a bit uncomfortable. Is there anything I can give him or do to make him feel better? Or do I need to see a vet? 
Thanks x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

If he's in pain you need to see a vet,he obviously has stomach trouble.Has he been to the toilet at all ?


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes he's been to the toilet this morning. He doesn't seem like he's in a lot of pain which is why I haven't rushed him straight to the vets. He is laid in his bed asleep now but ive noticed a few times earlier that's he's stretched out in the praying position and has turned round in circles.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm at the vets now, hopefully it's nothing to worry about x


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Back from the vets now. I've been told to feed him a light diet of scrambled eggs and things for a few days and he's been given a painkiller and antibiotic injection. Also antibiotics starting tomorrow. 
So now I'm a bit worried about giving him the nutriment again incase it upsets his tummy x


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm glad it doesn't appear to be anything serious. You may find it was the ZiwiPeak, I have a vague memory of people here having their dogs get I'll when feeding it as the primary diet. I'm sure more knowledgeable people will let you know. Glad that he's home safe and no doubt looking forward to some scrambled egg.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

He's fully back to normal today, I was thinking maybe it could've been that he ate his food too quickly yesterday because he really did gulp it down. He just loves the nutriment so much, he even does a little happy dance when it's feeding time! And because he hadn't had it for a week he was acting like he hadn't been fed for a week lol! X


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

When Dottie was ill with stomach trouble(she gets it a lot ) the vet gave me Royal Canin gastro intestinal,my face dropped and thought oh no not that food.But i have to say she gulped it down and her tummy settled down the next day.I always keep a tin in the cupboard,just for upset tummies.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Very glad to hear Charlie is doing better. Please keep us updated


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

michele said:


> When Dottie was ill with stomach trouble(she gets it a lot ) the vet gave me Royal Canin gastro intestinal,my face dropped and thought oh no not that food.But i have to say she gulped it down and her tummy settled down the next day.I always keep a tin in the cupboard,just for upset tummies.


The vet seemed a bit confused about the raw diet! But at least he didn't lecture me! I'll look into that food thank you x


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Chiluv04 said:


> Very glad to hear Charlie is doing better. Please keep us updated


Thank you he is absolutely fine now!  x


----------

